# Deleted irrelevant audio files, found a major improvement in dynamics.



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

I basically removed some hidden .dll, exe, setup files and not joking it improved my pc audio. (Bass clearer and fuller) (More Seperation) (Treble has the ting sound). 
Believe me or not it sounds better than stock when getting fresh windows install.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

Placebo effect man, unless you were infected with malware.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

? i dont do drugs ? The files were being used.
There was an actual quality improvement.
The high hats are sharper.
I can also hear things I never heard before.
Also, I took a week's break from my PC so I do not have any audio fatigue.
(Listening to audio for long periods makes your ears pick up less sound.)
There was an immediate change after i deleted them, on the same day.

I know what placebo effect is because my grandparent used to smoke and he uses a tooth pic as a cigar. This isnt that though.
Also I don't install random crap. I don't use antiviruses.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 29, 2021)

Sometimes after listening to a song I really enjoy and it's been out for years,  I  sometimes hear something new that I never noticed before even though I've heard the song hundreds of times before.

Or sometimes after watching a movie I've seen dozens of times,  I know the dialog like the back of my hand and I know everything there is to see in every scene..... then one day I notice something new that I never saw before.

The point being is, I'd have agree with @R-T-B . Nothing but a placebo effect.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

This isnt years ago, i listened to the same song on the same day, never heard it before. Which is today, within a few minutes.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 29, 2021)

As a retired broadcast and recording engineer who still does professional audio production (including mastering for a record company) on a nearly daily basis I'm curious to know what your audio setup is.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 29, 2021)

Nelkotic said:


> I know what placebo effect is because my grandparent used to smoke and he uses a tooth pic as a cigar. This isnt that though.



That's not what the placebo effect is.........unless the toothpick was thick as a cigar, looked like a cigar, burned like a cigar and tasted like a cigar

If you're just plugging into the onboard ALC892 on the A320M-A PRO MAX, then sound quality is mediocre to barely acceptable regardless of what day it is. Most likely it's just in your head. Less likely but possible is that you deleted some driver files and Windows update automatically fetched newer Realtek drivers somehow. Also possible is that the audio drivers happened to be randomly shitting the bed (not uncommon with Windows) and the improvement came from rebooting/it fixing itself.

This has nothing to do with "doing drugs" or not being an audiophile. My ears are pretty sensitive too, and sometimes will feel like my cans sound a bit different than they usually do, but I know deep down that's bs.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> As a retired broadcast and recording engineer who still does professional audio production (including mastering for a record company) on a nearly daily basis I'm curious to know what your audio setup is.


Well ive tried exactly every audio enhancer i found then used obs to see change, used the ones that work best. Followed everything, I also try constantly to improve my audio everyday.
Currently, don't have multiple speakers. Using Sony MHC-GS100 as my speakers, My headphones are razer tiamat 7.1 v1. Audio effects i found that work the best are dts, and creative xfi.
Dts is more seperated when running a real 7.1 channel test, also it only uses the center channel on voice while dolby uses the center mostly and everything else is quieter.
I dont have a soundcard since my gpu takes up the pci slot, thinking of using a usb to pci, then getting a auzentech soundcard. Not sure if it will work. Thats about it.
Dont need a dac because it gets plenty loud, im always half volume on the razer controller.


----------



## claes (Sep 29, 2021)

What files did you delete?

Did you fully uninstall the modded drivers before installing new ones?

Which drivers are you using now? Did you change between listens?


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

Going to buy a DTS Receiver, (DTS ES, or Master HD). Since DTS X is worse.
Can probably record my audio and you will hear the difference.
People say my setup is so clear that they even hear a difference in a song on their side.








						Sony STR DG500 6.1 Channel 110 Watt Receiver for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sony STR DG500 6.1 Channel 110 Watt Receiver at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

The only thing I can think that might do this is if he removed some gaming postprocessing effects driver.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2021)

I have this constant fight with my audio drivers on my laptop, they make the sound terrible. I am not surprised if you are getting sound improvements/modifications by deleting certain dll but windows will auto install/download new ones as what @tabascosauz says.


----------



## lowrider_05 (Sep 29, 2021)

In my experience every audio "Enhancement Software" no matter from wich manufacturer makes audio worse, in the best case with shooters it can make steps louder or something to give you an advantage.
But in the end if @Nelkotic likes the sound better then before, it sounds better to him and that is totally OK.


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2021)

Nelkotic said:


> I basically removed some hidden .dll, exe, setup files and not joking it improved my pc audio. (Bass clearer and fuller) (More Seperation) (Treble has the ting sound).
> Believe me or not it sounds better than stock when getting fresh windows install.


Assuming for a moment that you're not experiencing the joys of the placebo effect, I know why it could be sounding better: less audio processing.

The software driving some sound cards by default may have some audio processing options turned on, which often has the effect of degrading the audio quality, eg loudness compression. Personally, the only audio processing that I like are basic bass and treble controls, anything else is just noise (terrible pun, sorry). When you ripped out all that software, it's more than possible that you disabled some or all of this extra processing and hence are getting the audio played back exactly as recorded.

Now, what exactly did you do? Would be good to share as other enthusiasts can then try it and see for themselves.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes, its possible deleting a file turned off an effect you dislike and made audio better.

But without you SAYING what you did specifically this is just shitposting and attention seeking


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes, its possible deleting a file turned off an effect you dislike and made audio better.
> 
> But without you SAYING what you did specifically this is just shitposting and attention seeking


I dont seek attention?


----------



## qubit (Sep 29, 2021)

Nelkotic said:


> I dont seek attention?


Why don't you tell the community what you did? You've seen my post above asking about it, too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2021)

Nelkotic said:


> I dont seek attention?


What was the purpose of this thread then?

It wasn't about sharing a potentially helpful tweak to other users, since you wont post instructions


----------



## johnspack (Sep 29, 2021)

192k/24 bit or higher can be played on a decent usb dac.  Just buy one.  Duh.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> What was the purpose of this thread then?
> 
> It wasn't about sharing a potentially helpful tweak to other users, since you wont post instructions


Agreed.

@Nelkotic if you somehow remember the files simply let us know you would like to give the community a step by step and we will be happy to re-open.

Until then looks like everything productive has already been said.


----------

